# Flyer erstellen mit Corel Draw



## MasterJM (21. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich arbeite grade an einem Flyer, soweit ist alles fertig, jedoch in Word.
Ich könnte jetzt laut Druckerei das ganze in PDF konvertieren,
hab das auch gemacht - sah aber nicht so gut aus.
Warum Word? Weil ich damit umgehen kann.
Die Druckerei hätte wohl am liebsten Corel Draw.
Ich hatte Corel früher mal (Version 6 oder so), hab
aber an der Uni die Möglichkeit Version 12 zu nutzen.
Jedoch komme ich mit dem Programm nicht zu Recht,
scheitert schon am einrichten der Seite.
Der Flyer soll das DIN A4 Format 6seitig als Zick-Zack-Falz
haben, sprich sowas: http://www.cyberhafen.de/folder_zickzackfalz_6seitig.php
oder so: http://syslord.org/flyer_overview.gif

Derzeit in Word sieht das ganze sehr gut aus, allerdings macht
Word mucken und hat wohl Probleme mit der Farbe sagt der Drucker.

Jetzt habe ich diese Seite/Forum gefunden.
Leider scheint Corel von sich aus diese Faltart nicht zu unterstützen?

Würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen. Templates? Tutorials direkt dazu?
Wie bekomme ich die Word Art die ich schon habe in Corel hin?

Danke!

PS: Wie sieht das mit dem Inhalt aus - nicht das ich da was falsch mache.
Derzeit klappt es mit einer Auswahl der Tabs, wenn ich das per Drucker
auf Vorder - und Rückseite drucke.


----------



## schurre (22. Februar 2006)

Du kannst dir ohne Probleme in Corel Hilfslinien definieren, die dir die Seite so unterteilen, wie du es nachher falten willst.
Das machst du zweimal (Voderseite/Rückseite) und druckst es aus. Im Prinzip ganz einfach 

Um deinen Inhalt sauber zu platzieren, gibt es ein paar Tricks:
Auf jeden Fall würde ich vorläufig Rechtecke machen, die genau so groß sind, wie eine der sechs Seiten deines endgültigen Flyers (ein taschenrechner schadet hier nicht). Die Maße kann man im Andockfenster "Änderung" exakt einstellen.
Mit der Option "Ausrichten an Hilfslinien" solltest du die auch sauber auf deine Seite kriegen. Diese Rechtecke werden später nciht gedruckt (entweder ganz am Schluß löschen, oder Inhalt und Rahmen auf farblos setzen), aber sie helfen dir, den anderen Kruscht zu positionieren.

Zum Positionieren klickst du zuerst die Objekte an, die verschoben werden sollen, zuletzt das, an dem du ausrichten willst (das bewegt sich nicht).
Die Befehle sind dann:
t: oben ausrichten
b: unten ausrichten
l: links ausrichten
r: rechts ausrichten
c: horizontal zentrieren
e: vertikal zentrieren
p: alles an der Seitenmitte ausrichten.

Werden mehrere Objekte verschoben, so wird jedes einzeln ausgerichtet. Willst du sie als gesamtes Verschieben, so solltest du sie vorher gruppieren.

Wenn du noch Fragen hast, melde dich.


----------



## MasterJM (22. Februar 2006)

Danke erstmal.

Ich lese öfters was von CMYK Farben - wie stelle ich das ein, bzw
wie stelle ich sicher das die Fotos und Grafiken um Text auch CMYK und nicht RGB sind?


----------



## Kopernikus (24. Februar 2006)

Ich mach gerade das selbe für unsere Kunden.
Du mußt Dir das Blatt erst richtig einteilen.
Für den Drucker sind CMYK Farben wichtig mit RGB kann er nicht viel anfangen.
Ob Bilder im CMYK format sind erkennst Du im Objektmanager.
Wenn sie das nicht sind kannst Du sie bei Bitmaps-Modus in das CMYK format konvertieren.
Alle Farbfüllungen sollten auch in CMYK sein.
Bei Datei- Dokument-Info sieht man alles auf einen Blick.
Die Schriften sollten bei einem richtigen Druck in Kurven konvertiert werden.
Thomas


----------

